# Anyone interested in a Komo 508 CNC ROUTER



## bold1

Our local high school, tech school has a Komo CNC up for bids. Anyone interested? Located in New Berlin, PA, USA.


----------



## DS

I assume it is an innova 508… Nice enough machine. Big footprint at 16ft long, though.
What was the year of manufacture? Is it setup for nesting? Aggregate head? Vertical AND horizontal drilling capability? Tool carousel?

Is there a link to the auction that might have these particulars?

So many questions…


----------



## bold1

I can send you the info. if you want. I know it's a Komo CNC Router ser. # 33543-03-01-00 Mod. 508 with G.E. Fanuc 2101 Control Integrated Features. Wired for 480 volt 3 phase. It was used to teach high school students and they're upgrading to newer equiptment. It's up on bids till Aug. sometime. I didn't get the info package yet, because I didn't know if anyone would be interested. Let me know.


----------



## woodmike

Please send info on Komo to me. [email protected]


----------

